
Touch Board: Interactivity Everywhere - tmslnz
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/863853574/touch-board-interactivity-everywhere?new
======
lifeisstillgood
Two things - one v boring - can I hook it up to a RPi? I suspect yes so we
shall see.

Bit that light switch just killed me. they painted on a light switch. With
Zwave that means no electrician, no installation. I have been looking around
at what all this neans - how will we be doing the same things in the future -
but how will they be different.

And that hit me. Houses at the moment are analogue, lacking co-ordination,
shared protocols etc. I mean I have a new build with some top dog heating
control thing. it's sooo counter intuitive, that I just press up or down.

but a little home automation and people can paint on their own controls. Buy
sticker packs from B&Q. EInk will be able to turn a paint on wall to a
display. It's the same thing (turning lights in) just different

------
rowlandrose
I love it! A few months ago I took apart an old Roland keyboard and hooked it
up to an arduino in hopes of creating a midi device. But the project become
too much to handle. This seems like it could achieve what I want much quicker!

From the description it seems like I could only hope to get one octave of
keyboard notes out of these... I wonder if there are any tricks you could use
to get more. Or if you could chain these.

------
idointernet
And so begins my journey in arduino

